# Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall



## ChrisB2015 (14. Mai 2015)

*Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich wollte fragen ob der Lüfter sich auch mit Flüssigmetall (Phobya FlÃ?ssigmetall WÃ?rmeleitpaste Paste LM, 1g: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) verträgt? Was ich gelesen habe, muss man da ja aufpassen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall*

Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Stichwort: Nickel.

*PS: *würde auf jeden Fall die Coollaboratory nehmen.


----------



## S754 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall*

Solang das Flüssigmetall nicht mit Aluminium in Kontakt kommt, gibt's da keine Probleme. Würde allerdings die Liquid Ultra nehmen und nicht die Phobya.


----------



## Ryle (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall*

Ich würde in deinem Fall eher davon abraten. Flüssigmetall macht unterhalb des Heatspreader bei Ivy und Haswell zwar Sinn, zwischen CPU Kühler und IHS aber eher weniger. Du holst damit vielleicht 1-2°C raus, hast aber eine ziemliche Sauerei und bekommst das Zeug nach dem Burn In schlecht wieder komplett vom IHS, was den Wiederverkaufswert mindert. Nach einiger Betriebszeit wird die Verbindung zwischen CPU und Kühler sehr stark und lässt sich manchmal nur mühsam lösen.


----------



## kossmann (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall*

Und wo wird gerade beim Thema sind: Was spricht gegen die Verwendung der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste? Egal, gegen welche man diese tauscht - mehr als 1-2 °C bringt das doch nicht, oder? Das ist die Streuung von unsachgemäßer Aufbringung/Menge doch sicher höher.


----------



## drebbin (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 mit Flüssigmetall*

Es gibt schon höhere Unterschiede, aber das hängt auch davon ab welche man Vergleicht. Das es die Anbringung selber auch für eine Streuung sorgt ist natürlich trotzdem richtig.
Wenn du noch warten kannst mit dem Kauf einer Wlp dann behalte die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut im Auge, die sollte jetzt im Mai raus kommen und wird definitiv die beste Nicht-Flüssigmetallpaste werden.

MFG Drebbin


----------

